# Do y'all like pottery?!



## jowensphoto (Nov 11, 2017)

I've never thrown on a wheel until today. My friend taught my daughter and I how to make some simple things. I made a few cups.here is the start of one... it needs to be trimmed, badly. What do you think? 

And bonus pic of hands and clay


----------



## snowbear (Nov 12, 2017)

A little, but It's better than I'd be able to do.  Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2017)

That is real good for the first time. That is one of those things that look easy to do but are extremely difficult.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 12, 2017)

I've not been at a wheel since college, but I'd say that's pretty good for the first time.


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2017)

It's not anything I've tried, but I do love watching others and really appreciate the art.   Very cool!   Hope to see you do more.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

My wife took a class on pottery.  We just about started to buy our own equipment for her.  Luckily we waited and she hasn't done it since.  But I think she still wants too.  Just doesn't have the time right now.  So, still might be something we do later on.


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 24, 2019)

Haven't done it myself, but have visited a pottery already and saw the whole process.

I certainly like the raku style.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 6, 2019)

I think this artform is incredible. Always wanted to try it. I hope you don't mind if I plug my mother's neighbor's work.
Art by Hart
Great job for a first time. I can appreciate the abilities of a skilled artist!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think this artform is incredible. Always wanted to try it. I hope you don't mind if I plug my mother's neighbor's work.
> Art by Hart
> Great job for a first time. I can appreciate the abilities of a skilled artist!



Wow, Dean, he's good!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 6, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I think this artform is incredible. Always wanted to try it. I hope you don't mind if I plug my mother's neighbor's work.
> ...



Not only is he a talented artist, he is truly an exceptional young man. He comes from a really fine family, Smoke. His grandparents were wonderful friends to my parents.


----------



## Daria91 (Oct 19, 2021)

I've never tried it. But I think taking a master class for a couple is a great idea for a romantic date


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2021)

Never tried it but I find it fascinating!  A friend of mine started a business selling herbs and pottery and has had a lot of local success. Check out serenitysagemelrose on Instagram when you have a chance.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 19, 2021)

Too messy😁


----------

